# The Right Light?



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=nov_2x_36_fw&Category_Code=z96&Store_Code=aqb

can anyone tell me if this is a good light for a 30 gallon tank with co2??


----------



## gunk (Sep 28, 2008)

It's not bad for low light plants but you'd probably want to get something with about twice as much wattage for medium to high light plants in a 30g tank.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

That light is just fine and plenty.

These people with 3-4wpg of T5HO are just crazy, they have money to burn on electricity and lots of time to trim and take care of there tank.

2wpg of T5 is plenty for midsized tanks and with pressurized CO2 will grow anything if the water is reasonable


----------



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

i was actually planning on a diy co2 system


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Its too wide. If you have a 29g it is only 30" across the fixture is 36" long.


----------



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

as i have stated, i have a 30 which is 36" long


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Is this going to be for your very first tank?

I don't see why you couldn't use this light and make things work out. 

My first tank was a 36" 30 gallon in which I used 65 watts of PC light and things played out well. I had some bumps in the road but I managed to get things straight. This light has better reflectors, T5 bulbs, and all around more usable light then mine did but you should be straight. 

My mistake was pushing the envelope in regards to high light levels and duration all the while skimping on the CO2.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

DIY co2 is fine on that 30G. just make sure to have good circulation and a good diffuser and i dont think you will have any problems. agreed that it is a perfect ammount of light to grow just about anything you want.


----------

